# Our Home Theater and Home Theater Shack -Featured in the DIY Special Edition of Electronic House



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Our Home Theater is featured in the Special Edition of Electronic House and Home Theater Shack is mentioned!!
We just got our copy yesterday and it was really cool to see our theater in the magazine. Thanks guys for all your help, I could not of done it nearly as well without you guys!! :T

Picture of article is coming soon to a computer near you....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not received my issue yet, but I assume it is forthcoming. I am looking forward to it... :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The Cover









And the Spread


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have not received my issue yet, but I assume it is forthcoming. I am looking forward to it... :T


You are going to love it!! It has some really nice theaters and great ideas. 

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well deserved! You've done a great job modding and you have a great looking theater.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Well deserved! You've done a great job modding and you have a great looking theater.


Thanks bud!!! :T 

Matt


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Congratulations. Great job!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Congratulations. Great job!


Thanks!! :wave:


----------

